# Benedryl Dosing For Allergies



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

1 mg per pound


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

For an adult dog two 25 mg tablets 2-3 times a day.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

1 mg per pound every 8 hours - 75 pound dog would take 3 3x daily.

None of mine have ever been drowsy from it.

If I take 25 mg I am fast asleep...

You really should run it by your vet first....there are some health conditions where it should not be offered.


----------



## Sandy's Dad (Aug 20, 2011)

I work at a vet and I just asked one of the DVMs about my girls irritated feet, they said probably allergies and to try benadryl. They said 1mg per lb which is much more than the human dose. She said work up to that dose and do it two or three times per day. I got her up to two pills twice a day and still noticed her bothering her foot last night so I'm going to do three pills with breakfast and dinner and start adding pills with a snack at lunch too (She is 70 lbs).

I would double check with your vet as they know your dogs medical history and might see a red flag with any issues he/she has had in the past or any other medications she/she is on.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank started with seasonal allergies about 3 weeks ago. The dose I was using was 1 mg. per lb. of dog. He weighs 69 lbs. and was up to 3 tabs. twice a day. It seemed to help at first but finally I noticed he had the fur licked off one of his back feet and decided this couldn't keep up until the first frost.

I took him to the vet for an allergy shot. Within 2 days the licking had stopped entirely. I also gave him antibiotics for where his skin was irritated from the licking.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali had allergies and my vet recommended Benydryl 4x a day. I said that that would knock her out, and he said "well if she is sleeping she can't scratch"
Hopefully he was being funny. Anyway, there is a non drowsy formula on the market and you might want to try that.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, I like the drowsy effect. It takes the edge off Cosmo's excessive excitability.


----------



## blink (Aug 19, 2011)

I have given CHILDRENS benadryl -- they are chewable, flavored and only 12.5 mg each. I gave this to my 70 lb male Golden, Cody. Anyway, the 12.5 mg worked best because it didn't seem to cause drowsiness and held the allergy symptoms at bay! I would check the conjunctiva of his eyes and if they were reddened and he seemed itchy, I gave it -- this helped his allergies A LOT; -- (sadly, Cody crossed the bridge this past July 13th at 13 yrs young, BEST DOG I ever had privilege to call friend) 

Again, I would try the 12.5 mg tab first - if that doesn't work you could always give 2 tabs. Either dose can be repeated every 6 hrs. if necessary. Good Luck


this


Golden999 said:


> I picked up some Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride 25mg (generic benedryl) for my adult (Well, he's like 16-17 months old anyhow) golden retriever's allergies. I know that's used fairly commonly as an allergy medicine for dogs.
> 
> For those of you who are using it or have used it for your adult goldens in the past- How many pills did you administer how many times a day?
> 
> ...


----------

